# Метки на кнопках правой клавиатуры баяна



## Krolik296 (18 Авг 2011)

Предыстория...
Когда-то закончил ДМШ по классу аккордеон, сейчас спустя много лет попал в руки баян. Стал играть. Занятный инструмент, но меня как аккордеониста добивает одна вещь.

После аккордеона несколько озадачивает одинаковость кнопок на правой клавиатуре. Слева ведь всё тоже одинаково, но три заветные кнопки помечены, без проблем вслепую ориентируешься. А вот справа как?
Чтобы начать играть нужно хотя бы один раз посмотреть на клавиатуру. Если сбился - тоже посмотреть. На аккордеоне таких проблем нет: на ощупь быстро определяешь где находишься, в какой октаве и т.п.
В общем отсюда вопрос, есть ли какая-либо устоявшаяся система меток для кнопок СПРАВА?
Точно знаю, что многие профессиональные артисты метят кнопки на баянах (те кто выступает на сцене). Знаю и то, что на "Юпитерах" справа были помечены две кнопки... Но какие две кнопки?

Или на мой взгляд было бы удобно сделать, чтобы поверхность черных кнопок отличалаьс от поверхности всех белых. Скажем была бы более шершавой или, наоборот более гладкой.

В общем, было бы интересно узнать кто и, что думает об этой проблеме... Писать, что со временем привыкнешь - не надо, это и так понятно. . Вопрос касается именно системы. Приняты какие-либо метки или нет.


----------



## ze_go (18 Авг 2011)

обычно либо до и фа, либо до, ми и соль диез


----------



## Krolik296 (18 Авг 2011)

Скажите, а в какой октаве они?
В первой?
Или до в первой (например), а фа во второй?


----------



## ze_go (19 Авг 2011)

во всех


----------

